# 30" backs on a brute 650 SRA????



## EDL BRUTE (Aug 25, 2009)

Im looking to buy new tires for my brute, My EDLs are awsome tires but I need some that are a lil bit taller. I looked at 29.5 laws but wow there $$$. So I was thinking can you put 30s on a sra, never seen them on one just 29.5s. There is the one guy on HL he did 31s but had to do a lot of trick stuff tho.

Now my brute has all the stuff listed in my sig and has a pink prime and red 2nd for the springs in the clucth. i think I'll have to move up on them with 30s.


But will 30s work or am I just on some pipe dream? :thinking:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

my buddy is running 30" mudlites on his stock clutches with 2" lift... I don't see why it wouldn't work with what you got... he even still has stock rims... I think it rubs a little, but nothing major


----------

